# WSJ Sales Offers



## plead.5th (May 7, 2006)

I just came back from an explorer package and I loved the resort, even thought about purchasing an EOY 3 bedroom unit but I was a little pissed at the organization.  I had to pay $1800 for the package which was well worth it and we were in a studio apartment, but there was another couple we met with their daughter whom the resort gave  (Free of Charge) a 3 bedroom unit while trying to sell them in Orlando.  Thye were also offered better incentives for a purchase.  I already own WMH and Vistana, and I feel that I got less of an experience because I already own with Starwood.


----------



## topdog (May 31, 2006)

Do you recall what their prices were, esp for a one bedroom platinum?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 2, 2006)

I forgot who was looking for a 3Bd WSJ unit, but there is one that just showed up on RedWeek for $45.9K - week 17, unit 4112


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 2, 2006)

Robin:

I think it was probably me who was looking for a 3 bed before our trip in April.  We wanted an adjacent week to week 17, so we ended up buying from Starwood a week 18, building 43.  Considering that we paid $51,000 and got 120,000 StarPoints, and elite status, I'm thinking we got a good deal.  The resale is cheaper, and they might take less than listed, but at the time we purchased, Starwood was speculating that the assessments on the older buildings might be as high as $1900.  We looked at the 51,000 as money well spent, considering if we bought another "older" unit we would have been faced with 2 weeks possible $1900 assessments.  So 45K and @3800 for the assessment made the 51,000 for a "new" unit look like a good deal.  

I must say at the time we were there, Starwood did have two week 18s for sale at close to the price listed for the Redweek unit.  We really wanted week 16, but none were for sale - in fact, we were told there were no week 16s in any size unit available.  We did not want to risk buying a non-adjacent week and trying every year to make sure we could take our two weeks together.  As I'm sure you're aware, the majority of WSJ owners use their weeks, so even trying to get an alternate week in your season can be tough.

I know your trip is coming up, enjoy!

Lori


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 2, 2006)

Is there clearly a "best" 3BR unit at WSJ? THis would mean to me best views, relatively new or recently renovated.


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 2, 2006)

The "new" buildings are 43 and 44; 41 and 42 are the buildings being renovated.  The 3 bedrooms at WSJ really have no view; so I'm not sure what the "best" unit would be.  The 3 beds sit across the road from the main resort and down the hill from the 2bed/1bed/ and studio buildings which have some ocean views.  

Lori


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 2, 2006)

To repeat what I said in my review of our experience there....

The three bedroom at WSJ was the best vacation I ever had.  We were there, however, with our son, daughter-in-law and their 3 month old infant.  We were in a new unit.

The unit was super-lux - furniture very similar to what we experienced at Kierland (where we bought and what we traded for this stay).  Having our own private pool worked very, very well with an infant.  On the other hand, you feel distanced from the resort - kind of like in your own paradise.  Certainly nothing even approaching a view.  That was NOT a negative for us but might be for some or even for us on a future stay (we should only be so lucky!).

I'm shocked to hear the prices you're talking about.  Week seven in the 3 BR was quoted to us (Feb 2005) at $122,000!  Honestly, at $51K, it's a bargain.  What a special place tho the lack of golf makes it hard for me to consider as a purchase.

Enjoy!


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 3, 2006)

I think the $122,000 quote you were given was a 3 bedroom, week 7; by the way, it's still there.  The Platinum Plus (weeks 1-15) 3 bedrooms that were available when we were there in April averaged $75,000.  The Platinum weeks (16-20, and late Oct-mid Dec) ranged from $45 -55,000; and Gold weeks (summer) were in the low $40,000s.  Still, that's a lot higher than our 1999 purchase of around $26,000 and they've been going up every year.  My husband had always wanted another week, and with inventory dropping, decided he'd better get it this year.

If you'd like the name of our salesperson, I'd be happy to give it to you if you give me the referral  

Lori


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 3, 2006)

Loriannf said:
			
		

> Robin:
> 
> I think it was probably me who was looking for a 3 bed before our trip in April.  We wanted an adjacent week to week 17, so we ended up buying from Starwood a week 18, building 43.  Considering that we paid $51,000 and got 120,000 StarPoints, and elite status, I'm thinking we got a good deal.  The resale is cheaper, and they might take less than listed, but at the time we purchased, Starwood was speculating that the assessments on the older buildings might be as high as $1900.  We looked at the 51,000 as money well spent, considering if we bought another "older" unit we would have been faced with 2 weeks possible $1900 assessments.  So 45K and @3800 for the assessment made the 51,000 for a "new" unit look like a good deal.
> 
> ...



Hi Lori - Yes, it was you guys.  This seems like a good price - we are looking for another week, but a 2-Bd.  Based on how the reservation system works,  we will need to find an adjacent week to our week 24 (week 23/25) and not just pick up float week in our season - which makes it pretty restrictive for us.

But first - above all - we need to figure it all out after our upcoming vacation - and enjoy/relax and... relax.  We are not too much in planning everything in advance, but we are pretty prepared (been reading and posting on VINOW for 4+ months). Rented a 4WD for a week (in advanced turned out to be a good move...), reserved the Reef Bay walk, 1-day BVI excursion, and a 1-day dinghy rental - and hope to see/snorkle 10+ beaches. Have read both 'Fins' and 'Off the Beating Path' and have the NG map --- along with a list of 20+ restaurants.

Yep... ready :whoopie: 

We have a pretty good flight from SFO, but a bit costly.

A TUG review will follow for sure.
Thanks.


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 4, 2006)

Robin and David:

Sounds as if you've done your research, NOW HAVE FUN!!!!  Just remember, if you get up in the morning and don't feel like doing what you planned that day, don't let it throw you off, you'll be back again.  And if the North Shore beaches have swells, just head over to the other side of the island.  Be flexible and remember, you now own a piece of St John and YOU'LL BE BACK.  

We tried to do it all the first couple of years we went, but now we each pick the one thing we MUST do, and let the rest of the week just flow.  My husband always wants to do the Reef Bay Trail, so that's his day.  I usually try to pick something new every year.  This year my pick was snorkeling Waterlemon since our daughter was now old enough to stay at Kid's Club; we liked it so much that Waterlemon has been added to our must do list.  We've always done Salt Pond, and we always take a picture of our daughter at Annaberg, so now we pretty much have 3 full days planned.  Good thing we bought another week.

And yes, while it is good to buy an adjacent week resale, the savings don't appear that great once you add in the incentives and the need to lock the week in.  

I'll be looking forward to your trip report - and AGAIN, HAVE FUN!!!!

Lori


----------



## angie (Jun 10, 2006)

We're new owners at Kierland and wonder what the explorer package is for St. John, and how we can get it. Any info appreciated. Thanks.

Angie

P.s. traded for WRORV where we just arrived yesterday. Very nice place and accommodations in Building 3.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 10, 2006)

Loriannf said:
			
		

> Considering that we paid $51,000 and got 120,000 StarPoints, and elite status, I'm thinking we got a good deal.



Lori:  I guess everything is relative.  I just bought a Week at Pinecliff Village in Ruidoso for $1.26 on Ebay (yes, a buck and a quarter) and think I got a good deal also.  No points, no elite status but a great location from which to take advantage of the theater, horse races and casinos!

GEORGE


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 10, 2006)

George:

Yeah, everything is relative.  We've found that we greatly enjoy St John and consider it the best place on earth.  We want to return every year at the same time and want the 3 bedrooms for the private pool and the room to bring other family and friends.  Plus with Starwood, we have the assurance that we will be able to trade, either directly or with Staroptions, for other quality resorts.  

Ok, maybe our standards are high, but after a horrible time last year at Marriott Grande Vista, we won't stay anywhere but a Starwood Timeshare.  MGV actually gave us a brand new two bedroom unit, but it was a ground floor unit and the people above us kept very different hours and we didn't get much sleep because of their walking back and forth heavily and wearing heavy shoes/heels on the bathroom tiles.  We were also put off by the whole "mega" resort; it took about 10 minutes just to drive to our unit from the road.  The amenities were nice, but certainly not better than our WSJ.

The wonderful thing about timesharing is that you can find what you want in a location you love if you just spend the time/money on it.  Some people really enjoy "bargain" hunting, but that rarely if ever has been an option at St John.  Truly, if you want to go there every year, and want a 3 bedroom, you have to buy there.  Sure, our investment was high, but we've been fortunate enough to be able to do this.  We rarely take vacations anywhere but St John, but that's our choice, not an economic necessity.  

Some people who visit St John rent villas, not timeshares, every year and that's great if it works for them.  With our child, we like the Kid's Club availability, and we also appreciate the on-site car rental and the Westin Ferry service.  Others don't.  Again, too each his own.

Lori


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 10, 2006)

LORI - Well Said!!

GEORGE


----------



## folashade (Jun 10, 2006)

Loriannf said:
			
		

> George:
> 
> Ok, maybe our standards are high, but after a horrible time last year at Marriott Grande Vista, we won't stay anywhere but a Starwood Timeshare.  MGV
> Lori



Lori that was very well said.  I was on a explorer package in Orlando with a friend did wind up purchasing a unit.  A friend of mine who came with me and who had stayed at a Marriott timeshare in Kauai was very impressed with Starwood vs the Marriott property (dislikes the mega resort feel of Marriotts) and is now looking to purchase a WSJ property


----------



## saluki (Jun 11, 2006)

angie said:
			
		

> We're new owners at Kierland and wonder what the explorer package is for St. John, and how we can get it. Any info appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Angie



I'm pretty sure that SVO owners are not available for the Starwood promo visits. Someone else here can verify. I'm sure.


----------



## grgs (Jun 11, 2006)

saluki said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that SVO owners are not available for the Starwood promo visits. Someone else here can verify. I'm sure.



I'm pretty sure that's correct.  In fact, we had a promo visit to Westin Mission Hills planned, but when I contacted to check on this, they told us as Kierland owners we were not eligible.

Glorian


----------

